# اسس ومبادئ صناعة الطائرة



## محمد زرقة (5 فبراير 2007)

*الاسس العلمية لصناعة الطائرة*

قوانين أرشيميدس ومعادلة برنولي

*[تحرير] علوم متصلة*

الطائرات آلات معقدة جدا لذلك تتداخل في صناعتها العديد من العلوم الهندسية فعلوم الإلكترونيك تدخل مثلا في نظام الملاحة في الطائرة أو ما يعرف ب Avionic الذي يضم أيضا الرادارات بأنواعها في حين تدخل علوم الديناميكية الحرارية في دراسة تأثير المحيط على الطائرة و تأثير الطائرة في محيطها وقضايا تتعلق بالدفع و الوقود إلخ. أما علوم السريان فتنظر إلى خصوصيات الطائرة في تدفقها في الهواء.اما في العصر الحالي فاصبحت الطائرة هي منتوج لاكثر من هذه العلوم . علم الديناميكا الهوائية و علم الرياضيات و علم الارصاد هي علوم اساسية غي عملية طيران الطائرة بنجاح وسلامة.

*[تحرير] أنوع الطائرات*

يمكن تصنيف الطائرات حسب عدة أوجه:

حسب الإستعمال:
حربية أو مدنية

حسب المهمة:
طائرات إستطلاع أو نقل أو بحوث إلخ

حسب التصميم:
طائرات ذات جناح دلتا أي المثلثية الشكل
الطائرة الجناح وهي تشبه المثلتية
الطائرات الهوائية
الطائرات العمودية بأنواعها
الطائرة النفاثة المافوق و الماتحت الصوتية
الطائرات المدفوعة بالمحركات الدوارة
طائرة بدون طيار مثل الإكس 45 لشركة بوينغ أو إنتاجات شركة نورثتروب

حسب الثقل :
أثقل من الهواء
الطائرات الأخف من الهواء و تعتمد على قانون الظفو لأرخميدس و الطائرات الأثقل من الهواء و تعتمد على المحركات النفاثة مثلا لطيرانها (معادلة بيرنولي)

*[تحرير] مصادر خارجية*


الطائرة من الموسوعة العربية العالمية



هذه بذرة مقالة عن موضوع تكنولوجي تحتاج للنمو والتحسين؛ فساهم في إثرائها بالمشاركة في تحريرها.
تمّ الاسترجاع من "http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%B7%D8%A7%D8%A6%D8%B1%D8%A9"


----------



## احمد انور علي (5 فبراير 2007)

شكرا علي هذا العمل العظيم


----------



## محمدتليمة (17 فبراير 2011)

لو سمحتوا شباب انا بدور على تصميم هندسى كامل مفصل ويا ريت يكون باللغة العربة عن طائرة اسمها A6M Zero 
والطيارة دى كانت يابانية الصنع وشاركت فى الحرب العالمية الثانية والرجاء الاهتمام بالموضوع : ودى بعض المعلومات الى قدرت اجبها عن الطيارة دى :-

الوظيفة: مقاتلة.
سنة الصنع: 1940.
الطاقم: فرد واحد.
المحركات: 1 * 925hp Nakajima Sakae 12.
الطول: 9.06 متر.
الإرتفاع: 3.05 متر.
مساحة الجناح: 22.44 متر مربع.
الوزن فارغة: 1680 كجم.
السرعة: 533 كم/س.
المدى: 3110 كم.
أقصى إرتفاع: 10300 متر.
الرجاء الرد عليا سريعا على الاميل بتاعى واسمة [email protected]


----------



## huakaide6u (8 مارس 2012)

You will be cosy and comfortable all the year Anybody can enjoy these pairs as they come in a wide variety of colors and sizes The Classic Tall is available in a variety of colors and prints,ugg boots outlet, ranging from floral motifs to bold,ugg, solid colors Throughout the course of years,ugg boots, there have been many different manufacturers making the Ugg Boot相关的主题文章： http://www.specialuggscheapusa.com ugg boot on sale cheap ugg boots


----------

